# A Misty Morning walk in the woods



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

looks like lovely morning.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

That's doggie heaven!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures! Looks like a really nice walk!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful place to take the pups for a walk. I love the sunbeam shot


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like a gorgeous morning for a walk in the woods. I'm sure the dogs enjoyed the off leash play time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Looks like a gorgeous morning for a walk in the woods. I'm sure the dogs enjoyed the off leash play time.


Grins. I am very lucky that I have 100s of acres of protected woods directly from my back yard. I meet a few neighbors from time to time but for the most part mornings are a quiet time to enjoy their beauty 

Towhee is still on leash about half the time but is becoming more and more reliable while Casey and Faelan are off leash once we are beyond my neighbors house or meet up with some of the unfriendlies.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots! 

Yesterday's weather was something else. Made an adventure for the Mother of the Groom just to go get her dress!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Great shots!
> 
> Yesterday's weather was something else. Made an adventure for the Mother of the Groom just to go get her dress!


Wet and wild for sure  Luckily no tornado touched down here. 

Hopefully your dress is dry


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lovely place for dog walking. Your dogs are lucky to have such a fab place on their doorstep but where is it? Try as I might I cannot work out where CT is?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

twinny41 said:


> Lovely place for dog walking. Your dogs are lucky to have such a fab place on their doorstep but where is it? Try as I might I cannot work out where CT is?


CT is one of the New England States in the US - Connecticut spelled out


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Beautiful photos. 
The last two kind of gives you an idea as what Peter Lewesky must have had in mind when he came up with Sammy's registered name - Misty Morn's Sunset.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! Lucky dogs to have such a pretty place to go everyday!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Gorgeous photos of beautiful dogs!

That would be my ideal way to start the day.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful pics! What a wonderful playground you have close at hand!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucky you and lucky pups! That is the perfect way to start the day for canine and human alike.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Beautiful photos.
> The last two kind of gives you an idea as what Peter Lewesky must have had in mind when he came up with Sammy's registered name - Misty Morn's Sunset.


Yes, a few of my goldens have had Misty Morn's Sunset in their pedigree and while I couldn't quite capture it on film the shots in real life really brought that name to mind for me


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Perfect way to start your day!! Love the photos!
You guys are very lucky.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Lovely place to take a walk with the dogs!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love these fresh and light-filled pictures of the morning!


----------

